
Show HN: The Xing Framework, Rails API and Angular, Simplified - shubber
http://xingframework.com/home
======
leipert
At first I thought that the framework is something by the social network
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XING](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XING)

~~~
IdahoEv
Yeah, the name's a coincidence ... no connection to the German social network.

------
rajangdavis
Do you have any working examples of apps using the framework? I took a look at
the Github repository for the project and didn't really see any, but I could
easily have missed something.

I have made a couple of trivial Angular/Rails apps and I had a lot of fun
using Rails as a backend with Angular consuming the API that I throw at it.
Was just curious to see how the framework could possibly add to the
experience.

~~~
IdahoEv
For a production app, see [https://yoric.co/home](https://yoric.co/home), but
i'm afraid we can't share the code.

For examples, there's a tutorial walkthrough in the book, which we will be
continuing to expand for the next few weeks.
([https://xingframework.gitbooks.io/the-xing-
framework/content...](https://xingframework.gitbooks.io/the-xing-
framework/content/tutorial.html))

~~~
rajangdavis
Saw your response to hello_newman and checked it out. More interested in the
code (and its organization) than the finalized app, but I will check out the
tutorial when I get some free time.

Thanks for being so responsive, looking forward to building something with
your framework sometime soon!

~~~
IdahoEv
Fantastic! Feel free to reach out when you give it a stab. We're looking for
feedback and happy to provide help to our testers.

------
hello_newman
This is awesome, and something I would use a lot. Do you have any
examples/code of projects using this?

~~~
IdahoEv
[https://yoric.co](https://yoric.co) is built on a prerelease version of Xing
Framework, but the code is proprietary.

There's a tutorial in the book ([https://xingframework.gitbooks.io/the-xing-
framework/content...](https://xingframework.gitbooks.io/the-xing-
framework/content/tutorial.html)), which is small to start but we are actively
expanding.

------
yonibot
Interesting (unusual?) choice of a hypermedia API structure. Were you having a
lot of issues with RESTful APIs?

------
torspo
Is backend/db/migrate/ empty on purpose?

Rake initialize crashes at db:seed.

~~~
torspo
solved.

------
IdahoEv
As a project manager, I've used this in two projects over the last year (of
four done through our company). If you have questions or thoughts I'm here to
help.

------
chaostheory
Angular or Angular 2, or both?

~~~
IdahoEv
It's Angular 1.4 at the moment - the project was started well before A2 had
anything like a coherent direction for its API. Releasing an Angular
2-compatible version is one of our top priorities for the next surge of
development.

That said, Xing uses Hannah Howard's module A1Atscript
([https://github.com/hannahhoward/a1atscript](https://github.com/hannahhoward/a1atscript))
to add a very Angular 2-like TypeScript annotation syntax, including A2-like
component architecture.

That should make Xing apps much easier to translate to Angular 2 than other
Angular 1.X apps.

